# shark fishing



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

what do i need and what do i need to do to catch sharks.i am 15 ihave always wantedto catch a shark. i am going.. july 25-aug 1 :usaflag:banghead


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

going to orange beach:doh


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Surf rod..big baits like whole mullet, bluefish, mackeral, stingray flaps...ect.. and alot of patience...big hooks and a way to get the baits out there...bring a confy chair and a cooler with drinks.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

THANKS


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

makea long steel leader so when the spinner shark jumps, he dont cut you off.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *countryjwh (6/20/2009)*makea long steel leader so when the spinner shark jumps, he dont cut you off.


single strand ?


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

:bptsWHAT DO U USE FOR BAIT FOR BIG SHARKS OR WILL THEY EAT THOOSE ONES LISTED.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

The ones listed are a good start...lots of folks swear by using barracuda or bonita.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *saltfisher1 (6/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (6/20/2009)*makea long steel leader so when the spinner shark jumps, he dont cut you off.
> ...


i have always used coated seven strand. it does not kinknear as bad.

use what you have. i have caught them on bluefish, cuda slabs, bonita slabs, etc....


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Bonita and bluefish work great although I had a 3 hr soak last night with bonita and not a single run. If I can catch them I prefer Stingrays in the 5-15# range whole but have yet to catch any to use as bait.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats what I use most of the time but I do keep some single strand handy for bigger sharper teeth.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a link that'll keep you reading for a bit. 

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/

In a nutshell I'll make a few suggestions. You don't need to go totally overboard to catch a3- 5' shark and truth be told you don't want to start much bigger than that without experience or help. A good reel that'll hold a minimum of 200 yds. of 25 Lb. mono is a good start. Penn Jigmasters can be found on ebay cheap and are durable, as well as 4/0's (113 is the model #), Diawa Sealines 30, 40, or 50 are great casters with plenty of drag as well as other similar reels. Spool them with a minimum of 20 test, and a topshot of 40 - 80 lb. will weather sandbars a bit better as well. As for rods, a rating of 8 oz. (or 20 - 40 line rating) or more will give you enough backbone to be able to get some length on your casts with weight and bait attached, 7' or longer will work. I always feel like bait caught on site is as good as there is in the absence of rays or other sought after baits.

Bottom line, unless you plan on doing this on a semi regular basis, there isnt a need to spend a lot, but you do need substantially heavier gear than you are accustomed to for bass. We'll be at Dauphin Island the same time you will be down there. Hopefully I'll run across a few myself over that time frame. Shoot me a PM if you have any questions. I'll be glad to help if possible.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good info there NorthPaw.


----------

